# USB Charging point?



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

As I have just replaced all of the internal 12v lighting to LED I am wondering if I can take advantage of the reduction in wattage and wire in two extra USB charging points next to each bedside reading lights. I have tried looking on Ebay for a flat panel mounted USB charging socket that I can wire in to 12v but so far no joy.

I have two questions.

1. Do they exist?

2. If and when I wire the sockets in, would I be correct in placing a 1 amp fuse into the socket as additional protection as the USB sockets are rated at 500ma. I know the lighting circuit is protected with 20 amp fuse already so its really for additional protection for the USB socket.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw some on Ebay yesterday

Look at this for example - but there's lots

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CBE-USB-S...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item1e72beea51

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Thats it  . I looked for 2 hrs yesterday. 

Thank you


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

This one is cheaper

https://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/12...ro-car-usb-flush-mount-socket--panel-1045.htm

£17


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I looked into this a while back and whilst the CBE is OK, you then need a frame for it, so by the time it's fitted it's not going to be cheap.

Just search Ebay for "12v usb" and there are loads from £1.25, some very nice one, you'd need a 12v socket, but they too are cheap and you'd have dual function as well.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's quite handy having a usb charging point for phones,I am considering upgrading the existing radio to one with a front usb and aux.in.

It's for charging the phone and also putting the tv audio through the aux.in to get sound through the fitted speakers,killing 2 birds with one stone really. :wink:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Why not put in standard 230V sockets and buy two very cheap(£2) plug type usb chargers?

That way the layout is far more flexible


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If I can manage it I'll do away with anything which runs on 230v, the only almost certainty is the PVR as it doesn't have a transformer on it, but it's out of warranty so worth opening it up and seeing what the internal one steps down to, I've not got a round to it yet though, it's a Bush ex Maplins one.

If I can do without an inverter it will save on cost (depending on the price of equipment) as well as battery usage,


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Take a look at Halfords 12v socket extension range.

I've fitted one that gives me 3 more standard 12v sockets a USB socket and a micro USB (Android phone) on a retractable lead.

Every thing can now be charged using that one outlet.

It also has LEDs to give me battery charge level.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Bought 2 for my van last year cig lighter to body with 2x cig lighter 2x USB connected 1 to leisure batteries and 1 on front dash to run Tom Tom & phone chargers while travelling the other is effectively charging the Iad & phones off solar parked up, thought they were from maplins, also recently bought a spider from one of the local discount shops £2:99 USB lead going to all 5 phone chargers I phone Samsung Nokia and the two mini usb's


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If I can manage it I'll do away with anything which runs on 230v, the only almost certainty is the PVR as it doesn't have a transformer on it, but it's out of warranty so worth opening it up and seeing what the internal one steps down to, I've not got a round to it yet though, it's a Bush ex Maplins one.
> 
> If I can do without an inverter it will save on cost (depending on the price of equipment) as well as battery usage,


Possibly 50% or more of the PVRs currently on the market (DVB-T or DVB-S) are 12V, using an external switch mode power supply. So will be easy to find what you want.

Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

These are robust and great value at this price delivered free
Will charge ipad while in use where many others struggle or fail
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tomtom...d=display~RR~Phones,+Broadband+&+GPS~11487992

REVIEW
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/tomtom-announces-3-in-1-car-charger

EDIT even better price!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TomTom-Universal-High-Speed-Multi-Charger-Smartphones/dp/B004SH3ERC


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > If I can manage it I'll do away with anything which runs on 230v, the only almost certainty is the PVR as it doesn't have a transformer on it, but it's out of warranty so worth opening it up and seeing what the internal one steps down to, I've not got a round to it yet though, it's a Bush ex Maplins one.
> ...


It's an existing one Gerry, we have two of them so it's not worth replacing them really.


----------

